# End of August Sale!!!



## CEM Store (Aug 26, 2009)

From now till the end of the month CEMproducts.com if offering 10% off all orders over 100 dollars.  That???s right in addition to our current sales you will get an extra *10% off all orders over 100 dollars*. Just use this promo code during checkout to receive your discount.

*August10*

In addition to the 10% discount, CEM Store is proud to announce a partnership with Feel It Nutrition Supplements. Anyone who purchases with the discount code will receive a free Feel It Nutrition t-shirt. Feel It Gear : Feel It! Nutrition, The Best Products in Sports Nutrition . In the notes section of your order specify what size you would like. Free t-shirts while supplies last. Also Feel It Nutrition is running a similar 10% sale on all orders over 100 dollars. So be sure to check them out as well. 

Also be sure to sign up for our twitter http://twitter.com/cemproducts account for exclusive sales and promo codes. 

*CEM Store* 

http://www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html


----------

